# Where to?



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok well I am looking to do some hunting Thursday Friday this week in ND. I have been reading through endless reports. I also have been out to Bismarck on Monday just for school and live in Fargo and saw good numbers. I am wondering would the area around Bismarck be a good place to scout on Wed? Or should I go further north? I am new to this chasing the birds. Normally I get the jump on them in the southern part of the state but reports have it they have already left them areas. What are some good general areas that the birds are located?


----------



## jcnelsn1 (Oct 28, 2008)

There are birds around bismarck now but it can be hit or miss. If you are coming from fargo you will be driving by a lot of birds and driving further than you need to.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Birds still down south, birds outside Bismarck. One has more numbers, one has dumber numbers.

How long they'll hold is the question.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Ok well from reports there was not really a whole lot around ligerwood to lisbon so further west? Or what? I know it is hard for you guys to give exact places but I just really got caught off guard this year and had some stuff to do so I couldn't go out early like I normally do so I am kind of at a loss since I normally catch them right as they are coming into ND.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Im sure there are still birds left to come into Nodak. We still have birds in Nebraska, so I can guarantee there are scattered groups throughout South Dakota. It sounds like there are birds scattered all through the state in Nodak as well. If I were you Id just pick an area and go. It changes where the big concentrations are from day to day anyway.......you are over thinking the whole situation. And wherever the birds are right now, chances are they wont be in the same spots by the end of the week anyway. Good luck! :beer:


----------



## commander019 (Apr 12, 2007)

They are still killing some birds in MO.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys. How far north is the snow line?


----------



## SWIOWAHUNTER (Feb 16, 2007)

You still have birds coming. We have been shooting birds in SW IA with good numbers avg twenties daily.good luck the last of them are in no big hurry.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

Well saw some birds on the way back from a college trip. My dad is going scouting in that area tommorrow. Then we will see hopefully game on Thursday, Friday, and Saturday.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

I can tell you where they are now but I cant tell you where they'll be in 2 hours.


----------



## Codeman (Mar 9, 2010)

I know where they were today and have a general area and think that there will still be some tomorrow in that area at least so hopefully. We will see how scouting goes!!! I am crossing my fingers. It seemed like they were flying in all directions. So I am hoping it is close to the snow line according to maps it is.


----------

